# I just noticed this Forum.



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I shed 50 lbs in 20 weeks, could have took longer or less, some weeks I did not loose, some I lost 5/7 lbs. Eat the same food, drank the same drinks, even the same sweeten coffee, Took No Meds/pills, etc.

The weeks I did not loose anything might be a week Like Thanksgiving---where I lost 4lbs early in the week then gained it back at the later part of the week. I drink pepsi's, instead of drinking a 12 pack a day---I might drink one or two per day, instead of eating 3 fried pork chops, rice and gravy, etc, etc at a meal--I would eat just one pork chop and a smaller amount of rice and gravy. I still eat a steak and potato, but instead of a Big steak---I would cut a big steak in 1/2 before freezing and get smaller bake potatoes. So I would still have my steak and bake potato, but about 1/2 the normal size. I would eat small meals several times a day instead of eating a BIG one a couple times a day----shrinking that stomach where it took less to make it feel full. Motivation, gotta have Motivation---8 head of us went on a diet at the same time---reporting in every Sunday Morning with our weight which I kept a log and also posted the results on FB. We went by % of weight loss not lbs so it was equal for all---the one that had the highest % of loose was on the top of the list that week. It worked for me.

This is our (partial list for a example) FB Post they seen every Sunday morning, I had met my Goal--some didn't

Good Morning, Good Morning!!! Hope My Family and friends Had a Great Week. This is week 22 in our weight loss challenge. Jump on them Scales and report in!!!! Hope Everyone Lost a Few Pounds!
------------goal----start----now----% last wk------% this wk
Randy----(200)----247------GOAL MET--------------YEA!!!!!!!!!
Cynthia--(149)----174------167---------6.2%------------4%(ooops)
Kathy-----(150)----191.6---186.4-------2.6%------------2.7%...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Good for you!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Bet you feel better for it. Good job


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Bet you feel better for it. Good job


I do!! I hear of a lot on these "pills"---I do not know what the long term side effects are for them---or if there is any. I did not change food---I just eat and drank less and tried to exercise a little--not a lot. It worked.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good for you! It's all about portion size and movement. Sounds like what you did should be sustainable long term as well!


----------

